# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Mac OS  >  Mac OS X 10.6 увеличивает время автономной работы ноутбуков

## SDA

«После установки «Снежного Барса» многие пользователи заметили, что их ноутбуки стали медленнее разряжаться при работе от аккумулятора. Лично я заметил, что мой MacBook Pro теперь от батареи работает дольше на 10-20 минут», пишет колумнист издания ComputerWorld Сет Вейнтрауб (Seth Weintraub).

«Я точно не знаю за счет чего происходит такая экономия энергии, но возможно это из-за того, что технология Grand Central Dispatch более эффективно управляет работой процессоров... Более того, издание CNET протестировало 17-дюймовый MacBook Pro и обнаружило, что с системой 10.6 компьютер потребляет энергии за год примерно на 10 киловатт-час меньше. С одной стороны, это не так много, но с другой под обновление попадают миллионы Маков».

Из чего еще может складываться такая экономия энергии:

    * архивирование Time Machine происходит на 80 процентов быстрее, что означает, что два диска (встроенный и внешний) будут работать меньше;
    * Boot Camp дает возможность более гибко работать с файлами (из Windows теперь можно получить доступ к разделам Мака), что означает меньшее число перезагрузок, во время которых потребление энергии достигает пиковых значений;
    * процедуры включения, выключения и выхода из спящего режима занимают гораздо меньше времени.

Все это те самые мелочи, которые и заставляют ваш Мак быть более эффективным. А вас — более продуктивным. И это, пожалуй, это неплохой повод для апгрейда.

deepapple.com

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

